# [Review] Cooler Master Seidon 120V.v2



## the_leon (28. Mai 2016)

Cooler Master Seidon 120V.v2
​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​   Vielen Kompaktwasserkühlungen wird nachgesagt dass sie schlechter Kühlen als vergleichbare Luftkühler, zu teuer sind und laute Lüfter haben. Deshalb wollte ich eine AiO testen um herauszufinden ob das nur Vorurteile sind oder auch etwas dran ist

Vorwort
  Ich erstelle alle Testberichte ohne professionellem Anspruch und mit den mir zur Verfügung stehenden Mitteln.
  Ich fertige alle Tests nach bestem Wissen und Gewissen, für etwaige Fehler kann ich keine Haftung übernehmen.

  Danksagung
  An dieser Stelle möchte ich mich bei Cooler Master bedanken, die mir den Kühler zur Verfügung gestellt haben.

Verpackung
Die Verpackung ist relativ klein, aber es ist ja auch ein Kompaktwasserkühlung, also warum sollte das nicht auch auf die Verpackung zutreffen? Ansonsten ist die Verpackung recht schlicht in schwarz/weiß gehalten, Lila ist nicht mit von der Partie.
   Sie gibt an, dass das Produkt für die Sockel 1150 und FM2+ geeignet ist. Ein zusätzlicher Aufkleber wirbt mit Kompatibilität zu 1151 und 2011-3.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zubehör
Das Zubehör ist in kleinere Plastiktütchen verpackt und gut sortiert.
Das Montagematerial unterstützt die Sockel 775, 1151, 1151, 1155, 1156, 1366, 2011, 2011-3, AM2(+), AM3(+), FM1 und FM2(+).
Die Anleitung zeigt deutlich das eine gute Anleitung auch mit wenigen Worten (aber dafür umso mehr Bildern) auskommen kann.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aufbau
  Die Schläuche bestehen aus 30cm langem Plastikwellrohr. Die ist eine gute Lösung da die Schläuche so nicht knicken können. Bei einer Custom Wakü ist dies weniger ein Problem, einer AiO kann dies allerdings zum Verhängnis werden, da die Schlauchlänge vom Hersteller vorgegeben ist und bei einer unpassenden Länge die Schläuche zum Abknicken neigen.
  Der (nicht polierte) Kühlerboden besteht aus Kupfer. Die gesamte Pumpen/Kühler Konstruktion misst ca. 7,5x6,5x3cm und ist in schwarz/grau gehalten. Eine blaue LED zeigt den Betrieb an. Angeschlossen wir die Pumpe mit einem ungesleevten 3-Pin Lüfterkabel.
  Der Aluradiator hat 15x12x2,8cm eine typische Größe für 120mm Radiatoren. Dank der mitgelieferten Schrauben lässt sich eine Push/Pull Konfiguration einrichten.
  Der mitgelieferte Silencio dreht mit maximal 2200 Umdrehungen und wird über ein schwarz gesleevtes PWM Kabel angeschlossen. Die fünf Lüfterblätter sind sichelförmig und sollen so einen höheren statischen Druck erzeugen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einbau
  Der Einbau ist eigentlich recht einfach. Besonders die gut bebilderte Anleitung hilft wenn es schwer wird. Am besten ist es mit der Montage des Kühlers zu beginnen und danach den Radiator zu befestigen. Auch ist es einfacher wenn man das Mainboard aus dem Case ausbaut. Aber auch im eingebauten Zustand ist die Montage möglich.
  Hier müssen zuerst 4 Schrauben von hinten durch die Backpalte gesteckt werden und durch schwarze Gummiteile gesichert.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Anschließend kann man die zusammengebaute Backplate mit den Schrauben von hinten in die Löcher am Mainboard schieben.
Mit der Backplate gibt es keine Probleme, auch die mSata SSD auf der MB Rückseite berührt sie nicht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


  Danach den Kühler mit der Halterung bestücken, auf die Cpu stecken und mit den beiliegenden  Muttern sichern. (WLP nicht vergessen)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Anschließend den Lüfter auf dem Radiator befestigen und das Ganze an einem 120mm Lüfterplatz befestigen.

Verarbeitung.
Man hat die ganze Zeit das Gefühl ein hochwertiges Produkt in der Hand zu haben und findet keine schlecht entgrateten Kanten oder Ähnliches. Die Lamellen sind im Radiator gleichmäßig und er ist sauber lackiert.

Testsystem und Durchführung
  Pentium G3258 Anniversary @4,3ghz bei 1,25v vcore (Die CPU wurde geköpft und die WLP durch Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut ersetzt. Dies eliminiert das Problem der Wärmeübergabe vom Silizium zum Heatspreder.)
  AsRock Z87E-ITX
  8gb DDR3-1600 ram
  XFX HD4870
  BeQuiet L8 530w
  Aerocool xPredator X3
  Die CPU wurde 10 min. mit Prime 95 (Small FFTs) belastet und die maximal Temperatur wird in der Tabelle veranschaulicht.

  In den Diagrammen wird nicht die CPU Temp in °C angegeben, sondern die Differenz zur Raumtemperatur in K.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


  Um die Kerntemperatur zu erhalten muss man die Raumtemperatur zum Wert aus der Tabelle hinzu addieren. Beispielsweise beträge bei einer Temperatur von 21°C die Kerntemperatur 66°C.
  Ich habe die AiO sowohl hinten am Montageplatz des Hecklüfters als auch Oben unter dem Deckel montiert. Wie man sieht hat die Montageposition wenig Einfluss auf CPU Temperatur.

Die AiO schneidet leider deutlich schlechter ab als der etwas günstigere HR-02 Macho. Somit ist der luftkühler deutlich besser als die AiO wenn man einen kühler im Preisbereich bis 50€ sucht.


Da die Pumpe über einen 3 pin Lüfterstecker mit Spannung versorg wird habe diese mit einem Molex Adaper auf 5, bzw. 7v heruntergeregelt um herauszufinden ob die Pumpendrehzahl einen Einfluss auf die Kühlleistung hat. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


  Hier sieht man das die Kühlleistung bei 5v Spannung etwas höher ist als bei 12v bzw. 7v.
  Auch ist die Lautstärke bei 5v und 7v geringer und die Pumpe nicht aus dem geschlossenem System heraushörbar.
Dieses Verhalten ist reproduzierbar.

Fazit
  Es fällt schwer die Seidon 120V.v2 zu beurteilen.
Einerseits sind die einfache Montage und die gute Verarbeitung.
Auch der leise Lüfter und die (heruntergeregelt) leise Pumpe wissen zu überzeugen.
Gegenüber einem Luftkühler bleiben nur die Optik (nicht jeder mag einen großen Klotz vom Window  ) und die niedrigere Belastung für die CPU ein Vorteil (was bei Skylake ja kein Nachteil ist)
  Allerdings überwiegt die schlechte Kühlleistung und deshalb gibt es leider nur 2 von 5 Sternen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vielen Dank für's Lesen 
Lob und Kritik sind erwünscht 
*the_leon*


Hyper TX3i auf der CM Homepage: http://eu.coolermaster.com/de/cooling/cpu-liquid-cooler/seidon-120v2/
Hyper TX3i im Preisvergleich: Cooler Master Seidon 120V V2 (RL-S12V-24PK-R2)


----------



## the_leon (9. Juni 2016)

Review is online


----------



## BlackAcetal (10. Juni 2016)

Super! 

Find ich gut gemacht. Auch toll, dass du diesmal erklärst, wie man zur Kerntemperatur kommt mit dem ganzen Kelvin Gedöhns 
Sehr schön auch, dass du das Produkt beschreibst sprich die Verarbeitung beurteilst.

Weiter so!!

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chimera (11. Juni 2016)

Gute Review, aber bin jetzt doch recht verwirrt: bei 5V kühlt sie besser als bei 12V? Komisch, dass bei 7V ansteigt und man so eigentlich bei 5V nen weiteren Anstieg erwarten würde. Gibt's ne Erklärung, wie sie das schafft?

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## the_leon (11. Juni 2016)

Ne, das hat mich auch gewundert.
Ich hab das allerdings in mehreren Testdurchläufen und auch auf 2 CPUs festgestellt.
Das kann natürlich auch bei nur bei meinem Exemplar so sein.

Ich werde das aber beim nächsten Test von Kühlern nochmal überprüfen.


----------



## StormForU (11. Juni 2016)

Also ich hatte die Version 1 und 2 und muss sagen, dass  die zweite Version deutliche Verbesserungen in Sachen Leistung und Lautstärke mit sich bringt. Die Pumpe läuft ruhiger und der Lüfter ist leiser. Und vor allem schafft sie es meinen FX8320 unter Volllast unter 65 Grad zu halten. Ich hatte diesen Kühler damals gekauft, da ich mein System in ein HTPC Gehäuse verbaut habe und große Luftkühler nicht passten. Leistungsstarke Topblower waren mir jedoch zu teuer, deshalb griff ich, für damals 40€ zur Seidon , da ich sich auch bei 10 cm Freiraum verbauen konnte.
Auch nach mehr als einem Jahr ist der Kühler leise und Störungsfrei.


----------



## StormForU (11. Juni 2016)

So habe meinen Kühler nun auch getestet und ich konnte die Ergebnisse mit meinem AMD FX8320 leider nicht reproduzieren.12 und 5 Volt unterschieden sich um 7 Grad zugunsten der 12 Volt. Vielleicht liegt es ja an den unterschiedlichen Größen der zu kühlenden Flächen


----------

